# Wiring diagram for Forest River Lexington



## Akeylime (Apr 15, 2010)

I have a 2007 Forest River Lexington 283 and the step is stuck in the open position..  I purchased this unit used.  Where can I get an electrical diagram of the coach? I have checked all fuses and no success.  I also need to know where the fuse boxes might be as I have checked the visible one and am quite convinced there is another one in hiding.   Thank you so much for any help you might give me.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Apr 16, 2010)

Re: Wiring diagram for Forest River Lexington

Have you tried contacting Forest River??  Well good luck there.


----------



## strato13 (Apr 24, 2010)

Re: Wiring diagram for Forest River Lexington

Yeah I need a wiring diagram of the headlight switch to the combo sw. to the fuse box and relays for a 99 southwind and can't find one. :question:


----------

